# Windows XP Tweaks e-Book (free)



## 220volt (Jan 3, 2006)

I wrote an e-Book with step by step tutorials on how to get your windows XP to perform realy good and to speed it up a bit. I decided to give it away for free.
You can download it here: Windows XP Tweaks


I have lot more other IT e-Books for free on my site if anyone is interested 
Just click on my signature.

Enjoy


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Do you have documentation of tests or benchmarks you have run that show the tweaks have made any difference in performance?


----------



## imidiot (Dec 2, 2005)

would not mind taking a look..... BUT, your link goes directly to a download. can you change it to a webpage? am leary of downloading something i know nothing about.


----------



## Valandil (Jun 30, 2006)

imidiot said:


> would not mind taking a look..... BUT, your link goes directly to a download. can you change it to a webpage? am leary of downloading something i know nothing about.


So you want him to go and put it on his site as .html when he can add it to a simple .zip file much more easier?

220volt, very good material. Thanks. :up:


----------



## imidiot (Dec 2, 2005)

Valandil said:


> So you want him to go and put it on his site as .html when he can add it to a simple .zip file much more easier?
> 
> 220volt, very good material. Thanks. :up:


do not download files of any type from a direct link. i have no idea what i am getting.


----------



## Valandil (Jun 30, 2006)

imidiot said:


> do not download files of any type from a direct link. i have no idea what i am getting.


Well I downloaded it and I can ensure you it`s nothing bad and it is a legit .pdf file. I don`t know if my word means anything to you or not but it means a hell of a lot to me.


----------



## imidiot (Dec 2, 2005)

you maybe comfortable with it. i am not. i choose what to do with my system. you choose what to do with yours.


----------



## Valandil (Jun 30, 2006)

imidiot said:


> you maybe comfortable with it. i am not. i choose what to do with my system. you choose what to do with yours.


Well don`t complain when you can`t read it then.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

He said click the link in his signature to go to his website.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Great E-Book!!! :up: :up:


----------



## imidiot (Dec 2, 2005)

Squashman said:


> He said click the link in his signature to go to his website.


signatures are turned off. i come here to read posts, not sigs.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

imidiot said:


> signatures are turned off. i come here to read posts, not sigs.


Well, the comment to check the signature was NOT in the signature, so there's really no reason you couldn't have enabled them if you wanted to see what was posted.


----------



## imidiot (Dec 2, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> Well, the comment to check the signature was NOT in the signature, so there's really no reason you couldn't have enabled them if you wanted to see what was posted.


had them enabled when i first signed on. got tired of looking at them. turned them off and left them off.


----------



## ranjikvp (Jul 6, 2006)

thank a lot for sharing this book


----------



## 220volt (Jan 3, 2006)

No problem. Glad you all like it.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

imidiot said:


> signatures are turned off. i come here to read posts, not sigs.


Then copy and paste the link and edit it to go directly to the website. It's not rocket science.


----------

